# Wyndham Reservation waiting list proposed



## Yellow45 (May 14, 2012)

Wyndham Proposing a Reservation Waiting List:

I am a platinum Wyndham Owner.  Currently, I can make a reservation 2 months or less in advance and get it for half the points.  In order to get very popular resorts I have to grab up a cancellation as soon as it hits the on-line website, for example, Panama City Beach.   I can now try to cancel an existing reservation that I made, e.g., 10 months in advance and re-reserve it within that 2-month time-frame and get it for half the points--this however is risky, as you can lose your reservation entirely.

I've been told that beginning at year-end, Wyndham is talking about allowing members to get on waiting lists for reservations that they can't obtain immediately.  Seems to me it would be almost impossible to get anything you want on the spur of the moment if they enact this policy.  Also, would upgrades be a thing of the past?.  ANY COMMENTS??


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 14, 2012)

Yellow45 said:


> Wyndham Proposing a Reservation Waiting List:
> 
> I am a platinum Wyndham Owner.  Currently, I can make a reservation 2 months or less in advance and get it for half the points.  In order to get very popular resorts I have to grab up a cancellation as soon as it hits the on-line website, for example, Panama City Beach.   I can now try to cancel an existing reservation that I made, e.g., 10 months in advance and re-reserve it within that 2-month time-frame and get it for half the points--this however is risky, as you can lose your reservation entirely.
> 
> I've been told that beginning at year-end, Wyndham is talking about allowing members to get on waiting lists for reservations that they can't obtain immediately.  Seems to me it would be almost impossible to get anything you want on the spur of the moment if they enact this policy.  Also, would upgrades be a thing of the past?.  ANY COMMENTS??




I will wait so see how this is implemented but most likely this isn't going to be all roses for owners. For example I would guess when you request being put on the waiting list your points (and housekeeping credits) would be allocated and unavailable at that point until the reservation period is past. A reservation transaction(not an issue for you) would be required for each change to a waiting list. Wyndham doesn't do anything unless it benefits them monetarily. We will see if this even exists\ will ever gets implemented. 

Jason


----------



## ace2000 (May 14, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Wyndham doesn't do anything unless it benefits them monetarily.
> Jason


 
Yep, I'm willing to bet it's going to be some new way to dip into the owner's pockets when the policy change is implemented.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 14, 2012)

Yellow45 said:


> Wyndham Proposing a Reservation Waiting List:
> 
> I am a platinum Wyndham Owner.  Currently, I can make a reservation 2 months or less in advance and get it for half the points.  In order to get very popular resorts I have to grab up a cancellation as soon as it hits the on-line website, for example, Panama City Beach.   I can now try to cancel an existing reservation that I made, e.g., 10 months in advance and re-reserve it within that 2-month time-frame and get it for half the points--this however is risky, as you can lose your reservation entirely.
> 
> I've been told that beginning at year-end, Wyndham is talking about allowing members to get on waiting lists for reservations that they can't obtain immediately.  Seems to me it would be almost impossible to get anything you want on the spur of the moment if they enact this policy.  Also, would upgrades be a thing of the past?.  ANY COMMENTS??



Wyndham Reservations is confirming that a waitlist is part of the computer changes being implemented later this year.  It is going to be based on the RCI wait list.  A first come first serve system.  When a unit becomes available, Reservation will “Outreach” to the person to say unit is available.  They do not know if points need to be dedicated when being put on the wait list.

From the sounds of it.  When a high demand unit becomes available, it will no longer be available through the automated system.  I appears it will go to a waiting tank (AKA "capture program" ?) that will then get indivualized attention on awarding it to the next person on the wait list.  If this is true, good-by to the book cancel rebook trick for the high demand weeks.  Mega Owners may be able to endure this by just putting themselves on all wait lists in sight.  This is would be particularly true if points do not need to be dedicated at the time a owner goes on the wait list.  For instance, if Wyndham's rental arm went in and put themselves on all available lists for high demand periods.  If this happens, then my guess is that VIP Platium availablity at 60 days or less might just go up as the mega renters dump what they do not rent from the wait list.


----------



## ronparise (May 14, 2012)

Yellow45 said:


> Wyndham Proposing a Reservation Waiting List:
> 
> I am a platinum Wyndham Owner.  Currently, I can make a reservation 2 months or less in advance and get it for half the points.  In order to get very popular resorts I have to grab up a cancellation as soon as it hits the on-line website, for example, Panama City Beach.   I can now try to cancel an existing reservation that I made, e.g., 10 months in advance and re-reserve it within that 2-month time-frame and get it for half the points--this however is risky, as you can lose your reservation entirely.
> 
> I've been told that beginning at year-end, Wyndham is talking about allowing members to get on waiting lists for reservations that they can't obtain immediately.  Seems to me it would be almost impossible to get anything you want on the spur of the moment if they enact this policy.  Also, would upgrades be a thing of the past?.  ANY COMMENTS??



The possibility of a wait list has been discussed here in the past.

RCI, a Wyndham company already has a wait list as does Wyndhams other timeshare company, Worldmark.  Also its interesting to note that last weeks  computer shutdown affected Worldmark and Wyndham. So its not a stretch to think the IT guys could implement a wait list for us with a couple of lines of code....I think it would be easy for them to do

A wait list will put the gold and platinum guys that rent lots of points out of business...Its almost routine for them to make reservations 10 to 13 months in advance and then cancel/cancel -rebook and upgrade in the discount/upgrade window...If they had to pay full freight there would be no profit

My plan to upgrade to Gold or Platinum is on hold until after this new system is implemented


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 15, 2012)

Just for fun I called yesterday to ask about the waiting list. Both reservations and Corporate direct had no idea about it and had never heard of it coming down the pipe. my contact at Corporate direct said they do currently have a waiting list called "rotating priority list" that alloys people to try and book high demand weeks up to 22 months in advance but there is nothing that exists between the 10 month and 15 day windows. He said he knew of the new computer system named "voyager" but there was nothing in there having to do with a waiting list. He could be wrong but they have been straight forward with me in the past.

Jason


----------



## chapjim (May 15, 2012)

ronparise said:


> <snip>
> A wait list will put the gold and platinum guys that rent lots of points out of business...Its almost routine for them to make reservations 10 to 13 months in advance and then cancel/cancel -rebook and upgrade in the discount/upgrade window...If they had to pay full freight there would be no profit
> 
> My plan to upgrade to Gold or Platinum is on hold until after this new system is implemented



I agree with Ron, my rental business will suffer enormously.

But, here's something else that will suffer -- Wyndham's sales.  A waiting list will be a major disincentive to attaining VIP Platinum status.  The sales weenies sure won't tell anyone but if a prospective purchaser is doing his due diligence (e.g., researching on TUG), there will be no sale.

Jim


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 15, 2012)

chapjim said:


> I agree with Ron, my rental business will suffer enormously.
> 
> But, here's something else that will suffer -- Wyndham's sales.  A waiting list will be a major disincentive to attaining VIP Platinum status.  The sales weenies sure won't tell anyone but if a prospective purchaser is doing his due diligence (e.g., researching on TUG), there will be no sale.
> 
> Jim



If the prospective purchaser is doing their due diligence at all there will almost never be a sale based on where resale values are these days. Doesn't matter if they are going for Platinum or 154k first purchase. 

Jason


----------



## Rent_Share (May 15, 2012)

Wyndham does manage a waiting list for the Worldmark properties

A significant number of WMOWNERS.com members have reporte sucess using it


I have used it twice, once to adjust my unit size down saving 20 % of the points required and once to build a three day reservation in the 90 day window.

The WorldMark waiting lisr stops working at the 15 day window when the units are available at a reduced rate.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 15, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> ...The WorldMark waiting lisr stops working at the 15 day window when the units are available at a reduced rate.



That could be interesting. A waiting list until it hits the 60 day mark. VIPs still get their discounts but can show that your not helping them to get their discounts. That would preserve sales and face with everyone else. 

Jason


----------



## bnoble (May 15, 2012)

> If the prospective purchaser is doing their due diligence at all there will almost never be a sale based on where resale values are these days. Doesn't matter if they are going for Platinum or 154k first purchase.


Quoted For Truth.


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 15, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Just for fun I called yesterday to ask about the waiting list. Both reservations and Corporate direct had no idea about it and had never heard of it coming down the pipe. my contact at Corporate direct said they do currently have a waiting list called "rotating priority list" that alloys people to try and book high demand weeks up to 22 months in advance but there is nothing that exists between the 10 month and 15 day windows. He said he knew of the new computer system named "voyager" but there was nothing in there having to do with a waiting list. He could be wrong but they have been straight forward with me in the past.
> 
> Jason



The Rotating Priority List  has been around since I have owned, some 11 years. It is covered on page 280 of Club Wyndham  Directory.

I have used and worked fine.

The one drawback is it is limited. Generally covers  major holidays, but cannot be used for  major events like Mardi Gras, Daytona 500, Cherry Blosson, etc., not sure about spring break!


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 15, 2012)

I know it has been around for as long as i have been here but it seems a "salesman pushing the envelope" as Mr Holmes likes to call them, may be using this as an added benefit in a sales presentation when there is actually none. Just like a personal rep or buying extra points to rent out through extra holidays/resort quest to cover your MF payments. 

Jason


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 15, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> I know it has been around for as long as i have been here but it seems a "salesman pushing the envelope" as Mr Holmes likes to call them, may be using this as an added benefit in a sales presentation when there is actually none. Just like a personal rep or buying extra points to rent out through extra holidays/resort quest to cover your MF payments.
> 
> Jason



Actually,  this is an added  benefit and is documented  in writing in VOI Trust Documents and  CW  Directory!

Lying sales people claiming to be personal  rep or cover MF with rentals are clearly violating  Fairfield 30 Rules of Conduct dated 2005! This is closer to fraud than pushing the envelope as the Main Man claims!

Just like lying salesman told me  since Fairfield was RCI's biggest  customer  I  got  the   right to do 28K reservations. He egregiously failed to add like VIP benefits can be exterminated at any time.


----------



## am1 (May 15, 2012)

No idea if it is true or not but I am going to find a way to make it profitable either way.  

I'll have more points than most to join the waiting lists.  I will only have to devote 50% of the normal amount of points within 60 days to join wait lists.  Maybe less depending on how the upgrades work.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 15, 2012)

am1 said:


> No idea if it is true or not but I am going to find a way to make it profitable either way.
> 
> I'll have more points than most to join the waiting lists.  I will only have to devote 50% of the normal amount of points within 60 days to join wait lists.  Maybe less depending on how the upgrades work.



Thank you, excellent idea.


----------



## dr_adventure (May 15, 2012)

I heard about this in February in HI - that this was being rolled out in NOV.  Personally, I like being able to book and cancel to get my discount - I don't like the idea of loosing this - it will be a major downgrade in terms of points.  Now if the system is transparent - and shows who many are on the waitlist that would be different.  Now maybe they will do like the airlines and give Platinum the ability to move up to first place on the waitlist?  It will be interesting.


----------



## chapjim (May 15, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> If the prospective purchaser is doing their due diligence at all there will almost never be a sale based on where resale values are these days. Doesn't matter if they are going for Platinum or 154k first purchase.
> 
> Jason



Don't agree at all.  If someone is close to a VIP level, he might be contemplating a purchase to achieve that level before the bar gets raised.  A 50% discount is a pretty powerful incentive.  Take it away and there's no sale.

I know the conventional wisdom here is that no should ever buy retail for whatever reason.  Believe it or not, there are rational people who buy retail.


----------



## am1 (May 15, 2012)

Platinum would not be able to move up to first place.  

I am not even sure if the trust documents would even allow a waitlist.  Although its possible the documents are revised.  


All I know if I was not a platinum owner and did not have the knowledge that I have there is no way that I would bother going to platinum if a waitlist was started.  In that case there would be other systems that would be better. 

That may be the biggest reason that this is all about nothing.  Other than the fact the computer system could not handle it.


----------



## rrlongwell (May 15, 2012)

chapjim said:


> ... I know the conventional wisdom here is that no should ever buy retail for whatever reason.  Believe it or not, there are rational people who buy retail.



Oh, you may be letting out the best kept secret on this board.  The Platium Owners, or at least some of them, may actually be rational people.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 16, 2012)

chapjim said:


> Don't agree at all.  If someone is close to a VIP level, he might be contemplating a purchase to achieve that level before the bar gets raised.  A 50% discount is a pretty powerful incentive.  Take it away and there's no sale.
> 
> I know the conventional wisdom here is that no should ever buy retail for whatever reason.  Believe it or not, there are rational people who buy retail.



Jim, 

I agree with you that in very limited circumstances VIP can make sense if you can get it the right way. Most if not all of those circumstances are in relation to renting out reservations with an additional resale purchase tacked on. Trying to rent reservations without VIP benefits is not profitable because of the people just trying to cover their MF payments so they rent for what they pay. On the other hand having retail only purchases in your portfolio would cost to much to get significant returns on rentals to payoff your purchase price in an kind of reasonable time frame. 


Just to put a close to this thread here is the quote I got back from my corporate direct contact in relation to the wait list. 

*I contacted the sales operations director and he said no but it’s a good idea.  Don’t worry he’s not implementing it. He has not heard of it at all.*

Jason


----------



## rrlongwell (May 16, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> ... I contacted the sales operations director and he said no but it’s a good idea.  Don’t worry he’s not implementing it. He has not heard of it at all.[/I][/B]



If I understand correctly, HI, presumably sales, says yes to a wait list, the Coorporate Sales Operations Director says no.  Reservations says different things.  It will be interesting to see what happens in November.  Just to note, the Sales Operations Director probably did not lie he would not be the one to implement it in any case.  It would be the Management Company branch of Wyndham.

Checked the reference to the Rotating Priority List in the members directory.  It talks of being able to make a reservation up to six weeks prior to the 10 month based on availability for ARP.  If a wait list is coming, it does not appear that any changes need to be made to accommodate it in the members directory.

Verifying what sales says on any given issue can get trickey.


----------



## ronparise (May 16, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Just to put a close to this thread here is the quote I got back from my corporate direct contact in relation to the wait list.
> 
> *I contacted the sales operations director and he said no but it’s a good idea.  Don’t worry he’s not implementing it. He has not heard of it at all.*
> 
> Jason



You didnt really think that this would really put a close to this thread;  did you?

The discussion aabout a wait list wont be over until the new system is actually in place and we can all see for ourselves....and the discussion "does VIP make sense?" wont ever be over.


----------



## bnoble (May 16, 2012)

> and the discussion "does VIP make sense?" wont ever be over.


This is a bit of a thread drift, but I'm getting to the point where I don't much care.  We're all grown ups here.  If that's how someone wants to spend their money---as long as it's not also *my* money---more power to them.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 16, 2012)

Ron,
Are you still planning on attending the meeting in Orlando?  Can this be a question to ask at that meeting?

Lisa from PA


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 16, 2012)

bnoble said:


> This is a bit of a thread drift, but I'm getting to the point where I don't much care.  We're all grown ups here.  If that's how someone wants to spend their money---as long as it's not also *my* money---more power to them.



You don't have fun doing this all day?  

Jason


----------

